# Angeln in Luxemburg



## buggs (13. Januar 2002)

Hai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @lle
Wer kann mir Adressen in Luxemburg von Angelnsee&acute;n oder Teiche geben, wo ich mit ca. 20- 25 Personen für 3 Tage hin kann?
Vielen Dank im voraus.

---------------------------------------------------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
   ---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---
*** WWW.hgtandler.de  ***


----------



## buggs (20. Januar 2002)

Oh je da hat wohl von unseren 903 Mitglieder noch niemand in Luxemburg geangelt oder?

-------------------------------------------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
   ---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---
*** WWW.hgtandler.de  ***


----------



## hecht24 (21. Januar 2002)

nö luxenburg war ich noch nie zum angeln

-------------------------------------------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## krein (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo buggs 
Wo willst du denn Angeln an einem Angelsee oder Fluss.In Echternach gibt es einen schönen see dann gibt es noch die Sauer oder Obermosel Diese Beiden Flüsse sind Die Grenze Zwischen Deuschland und Luxemburg.Die Sauer ist ein Fluss wie die Nahe,
Gruss Krein


----------



## buggs (24. Januar 2002)

Hai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 krein
Kannst Du nähre Angaben zu dem See bei Echternach machen der würde mich intressieren.

-------------------------------------------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
   ---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---
*** WWW.hgtandler.de  ***


----------



## krein (27. Januar 2002)

Hallo buggs
Habe heute abend eine Fete da bekomme ich mehr infos.Soviel kann ich dir aber schon sagen es sind Karpfen;Zander,Forellen von beachtlicher Grösse in dem See.Was der Erlaubnisschein kostet weiß ich nicht genau. Es gibt auch in der Nähe einen Campingplatz.Gruss Krein


----------



## **bass** (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

hey,

kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen in Punkto übernachtung und so kann dir aber nur empfehlen dort zu angel.Es gibt wie schon gesagt einen sehr guten Bestand an Dickkarpfen jedes Jahr werden etliche 30pfünder und 40pfünder gefangen!!! Und wenn es an Raubfische geht ganz traditionnel mit totem Köderfisch an der Grundmontage. Ebenso gibt es sehr grosse Hechte und Barsche welch mann gut mit dem lebendem Köderfisch nachstellen kann da das hier ja erlaubt ist.
Dann viel glück und erstatte Bericht! : 
)


----------



## sigurd (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hat man am Echternacher See keine Probleme, dass einem die Grundmontage inklusive Köder im Schlamm versinkt, denn der Grund soll ja recht schlammig sein? Ich hab nämlich vor, nächstes Jahr dort mit der Feeder zu angeln.
Ich würd mich über eine Antwort freun.

Schöne Grüsse! |wavey:


----------



## Bit-carp-hunter (7. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hi,ich bin neu im Forum bin durch Zufall hier drauf gestoßen.Also du hast keine Probleme wenn du Feedern willst.Ich Angel selber oft dort aber nur mit der Wochen-Karte wegen dem Nachtangeln auf Karpfen.Aufgefallen ist uns dass es dort Auch herrvoragende Landzungen, Muschelbänke gibt und Kiesgrund.Aber ich würde dir empfeheln mit einem Tirolerhölzschen zu fischen.Nun hast du aber das Problem mit dem Punktgenauen anfüttern,aber auch hier kann ich dir weiterhelfen,du nimmst deinen Futterkorb löst von diesem das Blei und verbindest den Korb mit dem Tiroler.Nun liegt deine Montage frei und du hast Punktgenau angefüttert.Gruß       ich hoffe ich konnte dir trotz meiner 17 jahre die ich alt bin weiterhelfen


----------



## Bit-carp-hunter (7. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

Was ich vergessen habe kann gerne genauere Angaben zum Echternachersee machen.gruß


----------



## Hanselle 007 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

Kann man den in Luxemburg Angeln?

Wahr noch nie da um zu Angeln.#c


----------



## Bit-carp-hunter (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ja natürlich sagen sie mir wo sie Angeln möchten, sprich See,fluss oder weiher und ich kann gerne Infos berreit stellen.gruß


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

In Luxembourg gibt es eigentlich(nach meiner erfahrung) 4 Hecht+Freidfisch Stellen.
1. Remerschen baggerweihr ,da gibt es direkt am See eine Jugendherberge
2. Stausee gibt es zwei Jugendeherberge+Hotel
3. Mosel 
4. Sauer


----------



## Ronacts (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg*

schon genial nach 3 Jahren den Tread nochmal hochzuholen #6


----------

